# More free k patterns



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

http://fairmountfibers.com/patterns#free


----------



## designsbyneedles (May 31, 2012)

Thanks. I've already downloaded a couple of the patterns.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

christmas came early thank you


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

such original shapes, thank you for sharing


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks for the link lots of neat patterns


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## veejayh (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you. I've downloaded quite a few.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

* - I'm doing a tag in bold*


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

There's some nice patterns. thank you


----------



## Margaree (May 24, 2011)

Bookmarked it! Thank you


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

the pocket scarf is one of the most unique i have seen, can't wait to start it!
Blessings


----------



## MLyle (May 15, 2011)

Great Patterns! Thanks!


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you. Just what I needed :lol:


----------



## annedennistapia (Oct 11, 2013)

Thakns for the info. I love looking at new patterns. Only problem I will have to live an extra 100 years to get to all of the patterns I keep finding.


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

I am missing something . I can't find how to get pattern for pocket scarf .


----------



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

chubs said:


> I am missing something . I can't find how to get pattern for pocket scarf .


http://fairmountfibers.com/patterns/camote-pocket-scarf-f36


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

I find the pic but don't see where to download pattern


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: thank you very much!


----------



## Amma B (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks, I downloaded a few!! :thumbup:


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

I don't have a download thing to click on .


----------



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

chubs said:


> I don't have a download thing to click on .


Click on the link I gave you then you will see download pattern bar, click on that, will download immediately.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------

